# Pickaway County Ohio(Columbus area)



## cattyann (May 13, 2013)

I found morels two weeks ago and none since. Could anyone tell me if our area might still have them...or is it too late? Thanks for any advice you can give! :roll:


----------



## bryan (Mar 8, 2013)

Im west of cbus and stopped looking a few days ago, prolly kinda late in our area, you would need to go north some probably :mrgreen:


----------

